# What Kind Of Screws For The Exterior Grill?



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

All, i bought the Camco 5500 Grill for the RV... however when you buy the rail to attach to the RV, it doesnt come with the 4 screws to mount the rail to the Outback. So do you all know the length and type i will need to mount the rail? Obviously these need to be screws that are OK for the skin of the RV, etc.

Here is the Mounting Rail that came without screws

Here is the Grill

If anyone has a link to some screws i can buy, that would be great... Or if anyone has some they can put in the mail to me, Ill send you money via paypal. Thank you!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> All, i bought the Camco 5500 Grill for the RV... however when you buy the rail to attach to the RV, it doesnt come with the 4 screws to mount the rail to the Outback. So do you all know the length and type i will need to mount the rail? Obviously these need to be screws that are OK for the skin of the RV, etc.
> 
> Here is the Mounting Rail that came without screws
> 
> ...


*Highly recommended that this support should be installed by a qualified RV dealer*








Usually when I see this in the qualifiers of a purchase it gives me a little pause. If I were attaching the grill I would try to find a place on the RV where the ribs/studs can help secure. There are some good moly-bolts out there but this project gives me the willies.

Drive safe and keep on grillin'!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

My grill has a rear bumper mount that comes with a bracket that allows it to be free standing as well. I'd pursue that before drilling.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is the Grill

[/quote]

After reading a lot of the reviews for this grill I believe that the best solution would be to put it back in the box and send it back to Camco. I'm not trying to be a jerk ( actually it comes naturally







) but it seems that this grill is plagued with bad welds and it runs so hot it turns brown to black after use. I read more than one review that spoke to drilling out the spot welds and re-doing with screws. The product just does not seem to be well constructed.

If your grill is a good one then just disregard this comment. Again... not trying to rain on your parade just saying.









Hmmmmm.... steak!


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Does anyone has a link to some screws i can buy? Thanks


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Our dealer gave us a good deal on installing the grill. After reading the instructions the installation warnings scared me enough to have the dealer install. Thanks!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> Our dealer gave us a good deal on installing the grill. After reading the instructions the installation warnings scared me enough to have the dealer install. Thanks!


So what did he use to install it? Inquiring minds want to know.









Glad you got your grill installed.









Pass the ketchup and ...can I have another burger?


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

They are installing as we speak, Ill find out next week!


----------



## ricks (Jan 25, 2012)

BluegrassRV said:


> Does anyone has a link to some screws i can buy? Thanks


I tried to install the bracket for the gas stove. The wall is very thin. The bracket fell off. I patched the small holes. I use it on a table. Wish I would have never bought it. You have to somehow get a backing plate on the other side of the wall. I was afraid of drilling through the wall because I did not want to hit any concealed electrical. Bad experience.

later
rick


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Unless the screws get into something substantial, they will rip right out of the 1/8" plywood wall. I have a grill that can be mounted to the trailer, and have decided to use it only as a freestanding unit. Don't need to have Rick's experience.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Field report on the grill mount install.... definitely glad i had the dealer install. We used the grill on our last trip without any problems. Thanks for the recommendations everyone!


----------

